# Let's tell a story....



## Jstar

Yet another forum game idea that could get pretty funny..{and what soaper doesn't need a good belly chuckle sometimes when everything that _could_ go wrong, _does_}

Its simple...we start a story, everyone uses 3 words only, and make it go with the 3 words posted above...the 3 words can be anything but need to be part of a sentence..not nonsensical words that don't normally go together. {kind of a run off of the 'longest sentence game'}

I'll start and we can see where it goes..if anywhere at all.
=======================================


Once upon a..


----------



## HorseCreek

There was a...


----------



## goji_fries

forum, where lunatics


----------



## CaraBou

soaped every minute


----------



## Jstar

...even forgetting to..


----------



## jules92207

...cook dinner sometimes...


----------



## KristaY

, get any sleep...


----------



## CaraBou

or clean house.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Thankfully they had a.................


----------



## Susie

patient family and


----------



## CaraBou

soap addict friends.


----------



## IrishLass

But unexpectedly, something


----------



## goji_fries

needed more fragrance


----------



## Ruthie

So they ordered


----------



## goji_fries

and spent rent


----------



## Susie

to get some


----------



## Obsidian

Silicone molds and


----------



## JustBeachy

cheap frozen dinners


----------



## shunt2011

so the family


----------



## navigator9

was clean but


----------



## JustBeachy

unhappy with their


----------



## Susie

frozen dinners.  Then


----------



## JustBeachy

out of nowhere


----------



## JustBeachy

(did we get stumped)  

they began thinking,


----------



## Dahila

spare time to


----------



## goji_fries

make another batch


----------



## KristaY

of bacon scented...


----------



## IrishLass

eggs......(er) no-  soap!


----------



## MarisaJensen

That's when it...


----------



## cpacamper

dawned on me


----------



## goji_fries

I need lye


----------



## cpacamper

, KOH or NaOH?


----------



## jules92207

So back on-line


----------



## Obsidian

I forgot colorants


----------



## goji_fries

... primer should do!


----------



## JustBeachy

While I'm thinking


----------



## lenarenee

about my paycheck...


----------



## JustBeachy

disappearing faster than


----------



## girlishcharm2004

a buck-toothed, horned


----------



## seven

sad little soap


----------



## JustBeachy

that never cured.


----------



## MarisaJensen

My soap looks


----------



## JustBeachy

somewhat better than


----------



## MarisaJensen

my last batch.


----------



## newbie

My skeletally thin


----------



## JustBeachy

addition of scent


----------



## newbie

got poor reviews


----------



## Obsidian

So I made


----------



## JustBeachy

lots of excuses


----------



## LunaSkye

... while planning out


----------



## CaraBou

the next masterpiece.


----------



## JustBeachy

Starting with a


----------



## Jstar

pitiful amount of...


----------



## JustBeachy

leftover Mississippi lard


----------



## newbie

, rendered chipmunk tallow,


----------



## Jstar

,powdery residual lye,


----------



## JustBeachy

newbie said:


> , rendered chipmunk tallow,





Jstar said:


> ,powdery residual lye,




(LOLOLOL)

and absolutely no


----------



## Jstar

JustBeachy said:


> (LOLOLOL)
> 
> and absolutely no





...so rethinking, I


----------



## JustBeachy

tossed in some


----------



## lenarenee

old campfire ashes


----------



## jules92207

And dog hair


----------



## goji_fries

affirming my insanity


----------



## IrishLass

I also added


----------



## goji_fries

reconstituted tofu nuggets


----------



## JustBeachy

that almost smelled


----------



## Obsidian

like death itself


----------



## Ruthie

but not dismayed


----------



## JustBeachy

I proceeded to


----------



## goji_fries

collect hamster droppings


----------



## JustBeachy

thinking that if


----------



## goji_fries

I roasted them


----------



## JustBeachy

until the smell


----------



## MarisaJensen

chased me out


----------



## goji_fries

.. but I returned


----------



## JustBeachy

braver than before


----------



## goji_fries

determined to roast


----------



## Ruthie

Chestnuts on the


----------



## Susie

open fire.  Our


----------



## goji_fries

bottom line is


----------



## JustBeachy

innovative thinking has


----------



## goji_fries

been replaced with


----------



## JustBeachy

convoluted reasoning pulled


----------



## Ruthie

Apart cinnamon rolls


----------



## JustBeachy

can't replace lard


----------



## Susie

neither can tofu.


----------



## JustBeachy

However, used tallow


----------



## Obsidian

To oil my


----------



## JustBeachy

worn out SB


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Works every time.


----------



## Obsidian

to shave the cat


----------



## JustBeachy

and collect more


----------



## lenarenee

all natural ingredients


----------



## JustBeachy

like possum fat


----------



## Jstar

and chicken lips..


----------



## Pepsi Girl

All for fun


----------



## Obsidian

to test in soap


----------



## JustBeachy

and to produce


----------



## Jstar

something never seen


----------



## Relle

- possum lip soap.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

But then it


----------



## Susie

started stinking.  And


----------



## Jstar

caught on fire


----------



## goji_fries

. Why! Oh why?!!!


----------



## Ruthie

Because possum lips


----------



## goji_fries

sink ships... silly.


----------



## JustBeachy

Undaunted and blissfully ignorant,


----------



## goji_fries

were the rats


----------



## Ruthie

that went down


----------



## JustBeachy

into the bowels


----------



## goji_fries

of bland ballads.


----------



## JustBeachy

Getting back to


----------



## goji_fries

the normally sponsored


----------



## JustBeachy

program we're brainwashing


----------



## Obsidian

Dancing with rats


----------



## JustBeachy

into something that


----------



## Ruthie

will always turn


----------



## MarisaJensen

into good soap.


----------



## goji_fries

I snortlechorted at


----------



## JustBeachy

newbies chipmunk tallow


----------



## goji_fries

and ate some.


----------



## Obsidian

With sea salt


----------



## JustBeachy

and  spoiled wasabi


----------



## Pepsi Girl

I'm so sick!


----------



## Obsidian

Can't stop eating


----------



## JustBeachy

because there's still


----------



## newbie

habanero beef chili


----------



## JustBeachy

leftover from Saturday's


----------



## Lolly58

Church chili cookoff


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Nothing like it


----------



## newbie

except the explosive


----------



## goji_fries

gut syndrome that


----------



## Ruthie

Keeps me from


----------



## Susie

getting any rest.


----------



## Obsidian

awake all night


----------



## Ruthie

making Cold Process


----------



## JustBeachy

and running to


----------



## navigator9

grab dancing shoes


----------



## JustBeachy

and purple tights


----------



## goji_fries

because ya'll know


----------



## Pepsi Girl

How much I


----------



## goji_fries

need some pepsi


----------



## Obsidian

for added bubbles


----------



## goji_fries

and an unbelievable


----------



## IrishLass

boost of caffeine


----------



## goji_fries

in my life


----------



## Ruthie

love and happiness


----------



## IrishLass

go hand-in-hand


----------



## goji_fries

like soap and


----------



## IrishLass

dirty, mangy, filthy


----------



## goji_fries

hands. But Pepsi


----------



## Ruthie

definitely tastes like


----------



## Obsidian

tears from angels


----------



## JustBeachy

,shed over spilled


----------



## AnnaO

SpaceDust (aka PopRocks)


----------



## Obsidian

added for exfoliation


----------



## goji_fries

Popping in bathtubs


----------



## IrishLass

for (a) hot-tub effect.


----------



## goji_fries

Pepsi bubble baths


----------



## Obsidian

make me tingle


----------



## JustBeachy

but left a rash


----------



## IrishLass

and a sticky 'feel'


----------



## JustBeachy

that just won't


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Make up for


----------



## Jstar

all the soap


----------



## JustBeachy

I've been meaning


----------



## Jstar

to make, but


----------



## newbie

this run-on sentence


----------



## Obsidian

hurts my brain


----------



## newbie

Period.


----------



## CaraBou

Suddenly a giant


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Moth came out


----------



## IrishLass

and fluttered by


----------



## CaraBou

Jimbo, into my


----------



## goji_fries

windows, chewing on


----------



## Ruthie

my new socks.


----------



## goji_fries

(which are crusty)


----------



## Susie

.  But I washed


----------



## JustBeachy

them with soap


----------



## Obsidian

that had DOS


----------



## goji_fries

and coagulated milk


----------



## Obsidian

left a weird smell


----------



## Ruthie

Like vine ripened


----------



## IrishLass

durian fruit- blech!


----------



## goji_fries

Durian pulp soap


----------



## JustBeachy

is best used


----------



## Ruthie

outside the house


----------



## IrishLass

to clean the


----------



## Obsidian

tire white walls


----------



## JustBeachy

It's also good


----------



## IrishLass

to rub on


----------



## newbie

your left ankle


----------



## IrishLass

but not (the) right


----------



## newbie

because lefties attract


----------



## JustBeachy

crazies like honey


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Fruitcake. Which I


----------



## JustBeachy

happen to love


----------



## CaraBou

because I am


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Really weird. However,


----------



## JustBeachy

I embrace weirdness


----------



## Obsidian

Like fluffy clouds


----------



## JustBeachy

that I imagine


----------



## Ruthie

Love Christmas elves.


----------



## JustBeachy

Who doesn't love


----------



## IrishLass

elves? They are


----------



## MarisaJensen

naughty with soap


----------



## Khanjari

Playing with bubbles


----------



## IrishLass

& cleaning their pointy


----------



## goji_fries

hats. The rats


----------



## JustBeachy

chewed the soap


----------



## MarisaJensen

and sudsy poop


----------



## IrishLass

oozed all over


----------



## JustBeachy

my new EO's


----------



## Ruthie

and onto the


----------



## JustBeachy

spilled lye solution


----------



## IrishLass

which created a


----------



## snappyllama

portal under the


----------



## JustBeachy

floor, through which


----------



## MarisaJensen

stained my wood


----------



## Khanjari

But I got


----------



## JustBeachy

a broken spatula


----------



## Obsidian

to scrape up


----------



## IrishLass

the now congealing


----------



## JustBeachy

mystery solution laying


----------



## jules92207

All over my


----------



## Obsidian

dried chipmunk pelts


----------



## IrishLass

which I placed


----------



## JustBeachy

over my molds


----------



## newbie

for textured tops.


----------



## Obsidian

and silky feeling


----------



## JustBeachy

It's just amazing


----------



## IrishLass

how it tends


----------



## Khanjari

To just slide


----------



## MarisaJensen

down the drain


----------



## Khanjari

Leaving no mark


----------



## JustBeachy

but a smell


----------



## IrishLass

not unlike a


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Fart from bulldog.


----------



## CaraBou

The fur swirl


----------



## IrishLass

sends shivers up


----------



## Jstar

and down my


----------



## Ruthie

hidden backwoods bunker


----------



## JustBeachy

, where I secretly


----------



## Obsidian

roll in soap


----------



## JustBeachy

while singing the


----------



## Khanjari

Let it go (song from Frozen )


----------



## goji_fries

The bunker smells


----------



## JustBeachy

like napalm mixed


----------



## goji_fries

with essential oils


----------



## JustBeachy

and rancid lard


----------



## IrishLass

with a hint


----------



## goji_fries

of musty armpits


----------



## IrishLass

which haven't been


----------



## JustBeachy

washed in decades.


----------



## AnnaO

Nevertheless, I then


----------



## MarisaJensen

I try to


----------



## JustBeachy

use exotic oils


----------



## IrishLass

because those won't


----------



## goji_fries

match pureed sardines


----------



## IrishLass

which are what


----------



## goji_fries

I superfat with


----------



## newbie

but cause DOS.


----------



## JustBeachy

The real secret


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Which is about


----------



## Obsidian

Keeping hair out


----------



## Jstar

of the drain


----------



## Pepsi Girl

And in the


----------



## Ruthie

bathroom trash can.


----------



## JustBeachy

is to smear


----------



## Obsidian

it on walls


----------



## JustBeachy

producing an eclectic


----------



## Earthen_Step

shock that tastes


----------



## IrishLass

ever so similar


----------



## JustBeachy

to moldy feet.


----------



## goji_fries

Tin foil helmets


----------



## IrishLass

come in handy


----------



## robosqu1d

but only work


----------



## JustBeachy

when using incantations


----------



## IrishLass

and incandescent bulbs


----------



## JustBeachy

placed strategically inside


----------



## Earthen_Step

out.  Be cautious


----------



## IrishLass

or else they'll


----------



## JustBeachy

likely be found


----------



## IrishLass

somewhere on top


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Between the sheet


----------



## goji_fries

and a pepsi.


----------



## Earthen_Step

Pepsi addiction is


----------



## JustBeachy

like a masochistic


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Not to me


----------



## newbie

obsessive drunken bender


----------



## IrishLass

severe enough to


----------



## CaraBou

want real alcohol


----------



## Ruthie

instead of rubbing (alcohol, that is)


----------



## Obsidian

for a volcano


----------



## JustBeachy

inside my head.


----------



## Obsidian

ZOMBIES!! in my head...


----------



## Khanjari

Looking and doing


----------



## JustBeachy

they are fighting


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Dreams and visions


----------



## JustBeachy

that seem insanely


----------



## IrishLass

reminiscent of my


----------



## Khanjari

Vivid but I


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Can tell now


----------



## JustBeachy

what I thought


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Was just wrong.


----------



## IrishLass

like a bad


----------



## MarisaJensen

hangnail while soaping


----------



## JustBeachy

catches on everything.


----------



## IrishLass

and hurts like


----------



## CaraBou

lye on my


----------



## Obsidian

big swollen eyeball


----------



## JustBeachy

So in hindsight,


----------



## CaraBou

even though blind,


----------



## Obsidian

I still soap


----------



## newbie

, squinting behind my


----------



## Ruthie

hand made shield


----------



## JustBeachy

made of cookie sheets


----------



## Obsidian

but not aluminum


----------



## Khanjari

Could be silicone


----------



## MarisaJensen

round or square


----------



## IrishLass

, I can't tell


----------



## JustBeachy

because the fumes


----------



## jesfayven

Were making me....


----------



## Obsidian

Loopy in the head


----------



## JustBeachy

, more than usual


----------



## IrishLass

- even that time


----------



## Obsidian

I spilled EO


----------



## JustBeachy

on my pillow


----------



## IrishLass

that I keep


----------



## JustBeachy

for emergency naps.


----------



## Obsidian

in the car


----------



## JustBeachy

while I'm driving.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

With my knees


----------



## MarisaJensen

until i swerved


----------



## JustBeachy

avoiding blind chipmunks


----------



## Pepsi Girl

And three little


----------



## newbie

freaking cute frogs.


----------



## IrishLass

Bam! Crashed into


----------



## CaraBou

an indestructable moose


----------



## Ruthie

.  But my destructable


----------



## CaraBou

skate board Fred


----------



## JustBeachy

slid right under


----------



## Obsidian

my broken butt


----------



## JustBeachy

and saved me


----------



## IrishLass

from a fate


----------



## JustBeachy

worse than forgetting


----------



## Obsidian

your olive oil


----------



## IrishLass

or fragrance oil!


----------



## Obsidian

So I dropped


----------



## Pepsi Girl

To my knees


----------



## IrishLass

in bitter anguish


----------



## jules92207

Yelling to the


----------



## Jstar

top of my


----------



## Ruthie

husband's bald head


----------



## Obsidian

but his hair


----------



## IrishLass

started growing back


----------



## JustBeachy

proving that lard


----------



## IrishLass

puts hair on


----------



## JustBeachy

just about anything


----------



## IrishLass

, including my aunt's


----------



## jules92207

Delicious pecan pie


----------



## Ruthie

With Cool Whip


----------



## IrishLass

drizzled with gooey


----------



## Jstar

caramel and a


----------



## JustBeachy

Indian war bonnet


----------



## IrishLass

that aunty inherited


----------



## Obsidian

From Elmer Fud


----------



## JustBeachy

while hunting wabbits


----------



## Jstar

vewy vewy qwuietly


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Through the woods


----------



## JustBeachy

to grandmothers house


----------



## Ruthie

we go.  The


----------



## JustBeachy

silent night elves


----------



## newbie

picked through the


----------



## JustBeachy

toys that were


----------



## IrishLass

strewn amongst the


----------



## JustBeachy

empty EO bottles


----------



## IrishLass

and soap wrappers


----------



## Obsidian

dropped on the floor


----------



## IrishLass

near the cat-food


----------



## Ruthie

and the dog


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Sleeping soundly. However


----------



## newbie

they accidently poked


----------



## Jstar

him in the


----------



## Ruthie

nose and he


----------



## JustBeachy

awoke growling, until


----------



## IrishLass

he smelled the


----------



## JustBeachy

bacon essential oil


----------



## Earthen_Step

is finally rancid!


----------



## Ruthie

That's so sad!


----------



## Earthen_Step

*The amazing story so far!*​
Once upon a (time) there was a forum, where lunatics soaped every minute even forgetting to cook dinner sometimes or clean house.  Thankfully they had a patient family and soap addict friends.  But unexpectedly, something needed more fragrance. So they ordered and spent rent to get some silicone molds and cheap frozen dinners so the family was clean but unhappy with their frozen dinners. Then out of nowhere they began thinking, "spare time to make another batch of bacon scented  eggs... (er) no- soap!" That's when it dawned on me "I need lye", KOH or NaOH? So back on-line I forgot colorants... primer should do! While I'm thinking about my paycheck disappearing faster than a buck-toothed, horned sad little soap that never cured.  My soap looks somewhat better than my last batch.

My skeletally thin addition of scent got poor reviews.  So I made lots of excuses while planning out the next masterpiece.  Starting with a pitiful amount of leftover Mississippi lard, rendered chipmunk tallow, powdery residual lye, and absolutely no...  So rethinking, I tossed in some old campfire ashes and dog hair affirming my insanity. I also added reconstituted tofu nuggets that almost smelled like death itself.  But not dismayed I proceeded to collect hamster droppings thinking that "if I roasted them", until the smell chased me out.  But I returned braver than before determined to roast chestnuts on the open fire. Our bottom line is innovative thinking has been replaced with convoluted reasoning pulled apart cinnamon rolls can't replace lard, neither can tofu. 

However, used tallow to oil my worn out SB works every time.  To shave the cat and collect more all natural ingredients like possum fat and chicken lips.  All for fun to test in soap and produce something never seen – possum lip soap. But then it started stinking. And caught on fire. Why! Oh Why?!!! Because possum lips sink ships... silly. Undaunted and blissfully ignorant, were the rats that went down into the bowels of bland ballads.   Getting back to the normally sponsored program we're brainwashing dancing with rats into something that will always turn into good soap.  I snortlechorted at newbies chipmunk tallow and ate some. With sea salt and spoiled wasabi, I'm so sick! Can't stop eating because there's still habanero beef chili leftover from Saturday's church chili cook-off.  Nothing like it except the explosive gut syndrome that keeps me from getting any rest. 

Awake all night making cold process and running to grab dancing shoes and purple tights because ya'll know how much I need some pepsi for added bubbles and unbelievable boost of caffeine in my life. Love and happiness go hand-in-hand like soap and dirty, mangy, filthy hands. But pepsi definitely tastes like tears from angels, shed over spilled SpaceDust (aka PopRocks) added for exfoliation popping in bathtubs for (a) hot-tub effect. Pepsi bubble baths make me tingle but left a rash and a sticky 'feel' that just won't make up for all the soap I've been meaning to make, but this run-on sentence hurts my brain period. 

Suddenly a giant moth came out and fluttered by Jimbo, into my windows, chewing on my new socks (which are crusty).  But I washed them with soap that had DOS and coagulated milk, left a weird smell like vine ripened durian fruit- blech! Durian pulp soap is best used outside the house to clean the tire white walls.  It's also good to rub on your left ankle but not (the) right, because lefties attract crazies like honey fruitcake. Which I happen to love because I am really weird.  However, I embraced weirdness like fluffy clouds that I imagine love Christmas elves. Who doesn't love elves? They are naughty with soap playing with bubbles & cleaning their pointy hats. 

The rats chewed the soap and sudsy poop oozed all over my new EO's and onto the spilled lye solution, which created a portal under the floor, through which stained my wood. But I got a broken spatula to scrape up the now congealing mystery solution laying all over my dried chipmunk pelts which I placed over my molds for textured tops. And silky feeling It's just amazing how it tends to just slide down the drain leaving no mark but a smell not unlike a fart from bulldog. The fur swirl sends shivers up and down my hidden backwoods bunker, where I secretly roll in soap while singing the "Let it go" (song from Frozen).  The bunker smells like napalm mixed with essential oils and rancid lard with a hint of musty armpits which haven't been washed in decades.  Nevertheless, I then I try to use exotic oils because those won't matched pureed sardines, which are what I superfat with but cause DOS. The real secret which is about keeping hair out of the drain and in the bathroom trash can. Is to smear it on walls producing an electric shock that tastes ever so similar to moldy feet. 

Tin foil helmets come in handy but only work when using incantations and incandescent bulbs placed strategically inside out.  Be cautious or else they'll likely be found somewhere on top between the sheet and a pepsi.  Pepsi addiction is like a masochistic. Not to me, obsessive drunken bender severe enough to want real alcohol instead of rubbing (alcohol, that is) for a volcano inside my head. ZOMBIES!! in my head... Looking and doing, they are fighting. Dreams and visions that seem insanely reminiscent of my. Vivid but I can tell now what I thought was just wrong. Like a bad hangnail while soaping catches on everything. And hurts like lye on my big swollen eyeball. So in hindsight, even though blind, I still soap, squinting behind my hand made shield – made of cookie sheets but not aluminum, could be silicone... Round or square, I can't tell because the fumes were making me loopy in the head, more than usual – even that time I spilled EO on my pillow that I keep for emergency naps in the car while I'm driving with my knees until i swerved avoiding blind chipmunks and three little freaking cute frogs.  Bam! Crashed into an indestructible moose. But my destructible skate board Fred, slid right under my broken butt and saved me from a fate worse than forgetting your olive oil or fragrance oil!

So I dropped to my knees in bitter anguish, yelling to the top of my husband's bald head.  But his hair started growing back, proving that lard puts hair on just about anything – including my aunt's delicious pecan pie with cool whip drizzled with gooey caramel and a Indian war bonnet that aunty inherited from Elmer Fud while hunting wabbits vewy vewy quietly through the woods to grandmothers house we go.  

The silent night elves picked through the toys that were strewn amongst the empty EO bottles and soap wrappers dropped on the floor near the cat-food and the dog sleeping soundly.  However they accidentally poked him in the nose and he awoke growling, until he smelled the bacon essential oil is finally rancid!  That's so sad!


----------



## JustBeachy

hahahahaha.  Nice!


----------



## Obsidian

Oh my, I don't know if I've ever laughed that hard before. Do we get to start a new one?


----------



## IrishLass

Oh my- I absolutely love how that ended! Too funny! 

 I'm game for a new one! Who wants to begin?


----------



## JustBeachy

Let me explain


----------



## Pepsi Girl

I was walking


----------



## Obsidian

through the forest


----------



## JustBeachy

on my way


----------



## Earthen_Step

to another forest.


----------



## JustBeachy

When I tripped


----------



## Earthen_Step

and saw many


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Glittery stone like


----------



## IrishLass

crawling insects that


----------



## jules92207

Oozed purple goop


----------



## Ruthie

and left trails


----------



## CaraBou

that glowed green


----------



## Jstar

like electromagnetic radiation


----------



## Obsidian

the slugs ate


----------



## JustBeachy

magic mushrooms, causing


----------



## Earthen_Step

cotard delusion.  Suddenly


----------



## JustBeachy

out of nowhere,


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Came a gigantic


----------



## Obsidian

shiny cannibalistic butterfly


----------



## Earthen_Step

. Whenever this happens


----------



## JustBeachy

deranged entomologists everywhere


----------



## Earthen_Step

arrange contradicting theories


----------



## newbie

,bamboozling the public


----------



## JustBeachy

, garnering more grants


----------



## Earthen_Step

for celebrity look-alikes.


----------



## CaraBou

The butterfly teased


----------



## JustBeachy

everyone by flying


----------



## IrishLass

like a Kamakazi


----------



## JustBeachy

buzzard, hunting for


----------



## Obsidian

straight into the


----------



## Earthen_Step

celebrity look-alikes!


----------



## IrishLass

Look out Elvis!


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Blue suede shoes


----------



## JustBeachy

offer no protection


----------



## Jstar

against these incredible


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Cow pies I


----------



## newbie

brought for stepping


----------



## CaraBou

stones to pave


----------



## Ruthie

The path to


----------



## jules92207

enlightened soap designs


----------



## JustBeachy

. Once the smell


----------



## jesfayven

Started drifting up


----------



## JustBeachy

and was obviously


----------



## IrishLass

strong enough to


----------



## Earthen_Step

inspire soap designs


----------



## Khanjari

That I tried


----------



## IrishLass

once long ago


----------



## Earthen_Step

. Where was I


----------



## JustBeachy

intoxicated on moonshine


----------



## Earthen_Step

last night?


----------



## JustBeachy

Upon awakening this


----------



## IrishLass

fine nippy morning


----------



## Earthen_Step

, otherworldly beings regurgitated


----------



## Obsidian

on my shoes.


----------



## JustBeachy

Luckily my soap


----------



## newbie

escaped the barf.


----------



## Obsidian

So I can


----------



## Earthen_Step

harvest the barf


----------



## Obsidian

for body butter


----------



## JustBeachy

and stocking stuffers


----------



## IrishLass

use it to


----------



## newbie

bait live traps


----------



## Jstar

and catch new


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Friends and men


----------



## newbie

to shave bare.


----------



## Ruthie

When Christmas comes...


----------



## Obsidian

to weave rugs


----------



## JustBeachy

, the hairless men


----------



## jesfayven

Which was odd,


----------



## Earthen_Step

enjoyed the baldness.


----------



## IrishLass

, until the snow


----------



## JustBeachy

began to pile


----------



## Jstar

up over my


----------



## Obsidian

fuzzy belly button


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Which is just


----------



## Earthen_Step

disastrous.  Never again


----------



## IrishLass

will I ever


----------



## newbie

de-hair friendly men


----------



## IrishLass

in the winter.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Perhaps in the


----------



## Ruthie

sheep shearing spring


----------



## JustBeachy

when the weather


----------



## Obsidian

changes dramatically daily


----------



## IrishLass

like a capricious


----------



## JustBeachy

gnome, changing underwear


----------



## Jstar

I can get


----------



## newbie

a silk substitute


----------



## IrishLass

from my cornfield


----------



## newbie

rather than guys.


----------



## JustBeachy

Men everywhere rejoiced


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Right up until


----------



## Jstar

I discovered a


----------



## Ruthie

pink football helmet


----------



## newbie

signed by Jordy


----------



## IrishLass

and Miss Piggy


----------



## JustBeachy

, making it worth


----------



## Pepsi Girl

More than I


----------



## JustBeachy

make selling lard.


----------



## newbie

Why should I


----------



## lenarenee

make a list


----------



## JustBeachy

, check it twice,


----------



## newbie

contact the naughties


----------



## CaraBou

view naked men


----------



## Jstar

and slap myself.


----------



## jules92207

Whoa, what the


----------



## Ruthie

Mental image of


----------



## JustBeachy

this thread inspires


----------



## Obsidian

really bad dreams.


----------



## IrishLass

TMI, wake up!


----------



## JustBeachy

Changing the direction


----------



## Earthen_Step

is sometimes necessary


----------



## lenarenee

to clear cobwebs


 (We interrupt the program to bring this newsflash: We thank the op of this thread: I've started using the 3 word story idea with our 2nd grader who is a great hater of the written word. Its now a fun painless way to get her to practice handwriting and spelling!)


----------



## Earthen_Step

and little exaggerations.


----------



## JustBeachy

There's nothing better


----------



## IrishLass

than fresh perspective


----------



## JustBeachy

and good chocolate


----------



## Obsidian

except maybe beer


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Or Diet Pepsi


----------



## newbie

, to infuse dreams


----------



## jules92207

And creative minds


----------



## newbie

. An old saying


----------



## JustBeachy

which means nothing


----------



## newbie

isn't worth repeating.


----------



## JustBeachy

An old saying


----------



## IrishLass

like old milk


----------



## newbie

is no substitute


----------



## Jstar

for buttermilk, but





{response to newsflash: You are very welcome..I love it when little ones get into reading. Where there's a will, there's a way }


----------



## Ruthie

goat's milk pancakes


----------



## JustBeachy

,with maple syrup ,


----------



## Earthen_Step

and sourdough starter.


----------



## IrishLass

I'm so hungry!


----------



## newbie

It seems weird


----------



## IrishLass

after devouring all


----------



## Obsidian

my soap additives,


----------



## JustBeachy

that bubbles still


----------



## Ruthie

Call my name.


----------



## IrishLass

, ever so softly


----------



## JustBeachy

with an accent


----------



## Obsidian

like James Bond


----------



## Ruthie

"shaken, not stirred"


----------



## IrishLass

Be still (my) heart!


----------



## newbie

Martinis and champagne


----------



## JustBeachy

,sunshine and bikini's,


----------



## IrishLass

Abbot and Costello!


----------



## newbie

make any holiday


----------



## JustBeachy

feel like everyday


----------



## IrishLass

at Aunt Harriet's


----------



## newbie

Upscale Biker Bar


----------



## JustBeachy

and Popsicle stand.


----------



## Jstar

I begin thinking..


----------



## Pepsi Girl

What if i


----------



## IrishLass

melt some popsicles


----------



## newbie

and fry eggs


----------



## Jstar

over an open


----------



## CaraBou

wound gaping wide?


----------



## Jstar

I gag, and


----------



## Ruthie

Eat raw eggs


----------



## JustBeachy

riddled with salmonella


----------



## Obsidian

and arm hair


----------



## JustBeachy

, served with toothpicks


----------



## Earthen_Step

, best meal ever.


----------



## newbie

My cast-iron gut


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Is not alarmed


----------



## JustBeachy

though slightly rusted


----------



## IrishLass

and weighed down


----------



## newbie

by dumpster diving


----------



## JustBeachy

completely naked and


----------



## Pepsi Girl

In the winter.


----------



## jesfayven

Wildly dancing about,


----------



## Jstar

slinging my arms


----------



## newbie

,Found Figgy Pudding


----------



## JustBeachy

and four elves


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Doing the hula


----------



## JustBeachy

while singing Barracuda


----------



## Pepsi Girl

With Heart, who


----------



## JustBeachy

backs up Santa


----------



## newbie

, my saliva flew


----------



## IrishLass

and hit Santa


----------



## jules92207

On his nose


----------



## Ruthie

and red suit


----------



## JustBeachy

, making me naughty


----------



## JustBeachy

and broken sticks.

(how'd I get in front of Lass. I read her post haha)


----------



## IrishLass

, worthy of coal


----------



## Pepsi Girl

And the woodshed!


----------



## newbie

Blushing, eyes downcast,


----------



## JustBeachy

muttering quiet obscenity's


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Oh, not Santa


----------



## newbie

's @#*&%ing reindeer"


----------



## Ruthie

Dasher, Prancer, Vixon


----------



## JustBeachy

, seldom mentioned Fred,


----------



## Ruthie

I LOVE Fred!!


----------



## CrafterAl

Fred never could


----------



## JustBeachy

quite master the


----------



## IrishLass

the flying thing


----------



## JustBeachy

and he stuttered,


----------



## IrishLass

like Porky Pig


----------



## JustBeachy

after drinking rum


----------



## IrishLass

and Coca Cola


----------



## JustBeachy

, which really accentuated


----------



## newbie

his tongue stud.


----------



## JustBeachy

Now, studded reindeer


----------



## newbie

,(and) studded stuttering reindeer


----------



## JustBeachy

have been used


----------



## IrishLass

on Santa's team


----------



## JustBeachy

ever since Rudolph


----------



## Jstar

lost his shiny


----------



## IrishLass

red nose. But


----------



## newbie

the stuttering calls


----------



## jules92207

Wreck havoc on


----------



## Ruthie

Getting "life" done.


----------



## JustBeachy

The erratic navigation


----------



## Obsidian

of my kitchen,


----------



## JustBeachy

would be easier


----------



## IrishLass

than steering reindeer


----------



## JustBeachy

,while thoroughly intoxicated


----------



## IrishLass

through plane-filled skies


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Over Nebraska in


----------



## JustBeachy

corn shucking season.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

However if you


----------



## newbie

remove your shoes


----------



## JustBeachy

and whistle showtunes


----------



## newbie

on the hearth


----------



## JustBeachy

,wearing (a) coconut bra,


----------



## Pepsi Girl

And a ukulele


----------



## Jstar

you will undoubtedly


----------



## JustBeachy

channel Janis Joplin.


----------



## Ruthie

at Woodstock when


----------



## Jstar

you walk thru


----------



## Khanjari

And maybe sing


----------



## JustBeachy

Apache Christmas carols.


----------



## Obsidian

Don't forget to,


----------



## JustBeachy

gargle with MiracleGrow


----------



## IrishLass

to help increase


----------



## Ruthie

Grass and flowers


----------



## JustBeachy

growing out of


----------



## IrishLass

the cracks in


----------



## newbie

your voicebox, making


----------



## JustBeachy

off-key sounds reminiscent


----------



## Jstar

of {a} sick warthog


----------



## JustBeachy

courting lonely meerkats


----------



## newbie

. THose lonely sounds


----------



## JustBeachy

remind me of


( you know this thread is gonna get really interesting if that time stamp/out of order bug hits it. hahahaha)


----------



## Pepsi Girl

My very first


----------



## Jstar

time that I..

{and yup, it'll get really interesting if that happens LOL}


----------



## JustBeachy

entertained the idea


----------



## Lolly58

Of juggling tomatoes


----------



## Ruthie

while standing on


----------



## Jstar

{a} soap slicked floor


----------



## JustBeachy

during an earthquake.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

When the rain


----------



## IrishLass

seeped through the


----------



## Obsidian

cracked kitchen floor


----------



## IrishLass

- not very smart!


----------



## Pepsi Girl

But then who


----------



## jules92207

Can blame me


----------



## IrishLass

(for) enjoying juggling tomatoes


----------



## JustBeachy

while watching movies


----------



## jules92207

About polar bears


----------



## Pepsi Girl

In front of


----------



## IrishLass

my pet seal


----------



## JustBeachy

who's paper trained.


----------



## newbie

No one,that's who!


----------



## JustBeachy

Exercising poor judgement,


----------



## Jstar

I again attempted


----------



## Pepsi Girl

To climb the


----------



## IrishLass

slippery slopes of


----------



## CaraBou

SillySeal's snot-rock pool


----------



## IrishLass

but I slipped


----------



## CaraBou

fortuitously into blissful


----------



## Ruthie

caramel and cocoa


----------



## JustBeachy

which was perfect.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Until I saw


----------



## IrishLass

the gummy worms


----------



## JustBeachy

and peanut M&M's


----------



## IrishLass

marring the smooth


----------



## newbie

shave of (my) legs


----------



## JustBeachy

and leaving (a) distinctive


----------



## Pepsi Girl

I want you


----------



## newbie

-kind of feeling.


----------



## JustBeachy

Bursting into song


----------



## newbie

, trololo, sans words, 


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oavMtUWDBTM[/ame]


----------



## JustBeachy

hahahaha.

cause useless lyrics


----------



## IrishLass

to clutter my



[as an aside, you really need to check out Saruman trolling]:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KaqC5FnvAEc[/ame]


----------



## JustBeachy

horrible chord progressions


----------



## Jstar

{I} choked and sputtered..


----------



## Pepsi Girl

All the way


----------



## IrishLass

to the outhouse


----------



## Ruthie

where I saw


----------



## Jstar

something that made


----------



## CaraBou

me shiver delightfully.


----------



## JustBeachy

Homemade toilet paper.


----------



## Ruthie

from peach pits


----------



## Obsidian

for added exfoliation


----------



## newbie

and hair removal.


----------



## JustBeachy

Most importantly though,


----------



## Earthen_Step

inside the toilet


----------



## JustBeachy

was the craziest


----------



## newbie

graffiti art, depicting


----------



## JustBeachy

twin dancing pigs,


----------



## IrishLass

dressed in tutus


----------



## Pepsi Girl

And tap shoes


----------



## newbie

in Dante's Inferno.


----------



## CaraBou

The resident spiders


----------



## Jstar

were totally freaked.


----------



## Ruthie

So I followed


----------



## CaraBou

spiders fleeing wildly


----------



## JustBeachy

, which in hindsight


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Was bad, because


----------



## JustBeachy

spiders release pheromones


----------



## IrishLass

and I was pursued


----------



## JustBeachy

(by) amorous tarantulas, intent


----------



## Earthen_Step

on finding love.


----------



## IrishLass

Eight legs tenaciously


----------



## Ruthie

Clinging to my


----------



## Obsidian

slightly quivering torso


----------



## JustBeachy

was strangely reminiscent


----------



## Jstar

of my sudden


----------



## JustBeachy

attraction to buzzards.


----------



## Jstar

Surprisingly, I was


{and where is our resident story putter together person}


----------



## CaraBou

quite receptive, and


----------



## JustBeachy

apparently, equally attractive


----------



## Pepsi Girl

But certainly not


----------



## IrishLass

in the mood


----------



## Jstar

to get too


----------



## Ruthie

romantic with the


----------



## IrishLass

big, hairy arachnid


----------



## JustBeachy

, because my standards


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Are slightly higher


----------



## JustBeachy

your average mammal.


----------



## CaraBou

But even possums


----------



## JustBeachy

are curiously aroused


----------



## IrishLass

even though they


----------



## Obsidian

have no sense


----------



## Jencat

of appropriate clothing


----------



## IrishLass

(or) proper social etiquette


----------



## JustBeachy

much like my


----------



## newbie

alter ego, Art.


----------



## JustBeachy

Sure, I'm crazy


----------



## Jstar

, but even crazy


----------



## Pepsi Girl

People have feelings


----------



## JustBeachy

albeit, slightly deranged


----------



## CaraBou

and downright scary!


----------



## Khanjari

But, right now


----------



## JustBeachy

while I'm medicated,


----------



## Ruthie

I can't stand


----------



## JustBeachy

, much less dance


----------



## IrishLass

the waltz with


----------



## JustBeachy

possums or spiders, (so)


----------



## CaraBou

I lean against


----------



## Pepsi Girl

The train wheel


----------



## Khanjari

Thinking that my


----------



## Obsidian

friends should be


----------



## JustBeachy

helping, instead (of) laughing


----------



## Ruthie

Behind my back


----------



## IrishLass

with much gusto


----------



## JustBeachy

and taking pictures.


----------



## Khanjari

Are they (even) true


----------



## IrishLass

friends? Or are


----------



## JustBeachy

they just imaginary


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Like the winds


----------



## Jstar

that blow thru


----------



## IrishLass

the cob-webbed corridors


----------



## Ruthie

of my head?


----------



## Jstar

Finally, I have


----------



## JustBeachy

become half-way coherent,


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Tho still in


----------



## IrishLass

la la land


----------



## JustBeachy

, my permanent residence,


----------



## Ruthie

Home Sweet Home


----------



## IrishLass

on the range


----------



## JustBeachy

, where the seagulls


----------



## Pepsi Girl

And the bunnies


----------



## JustBeachy

eat blackberry pie.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Playing the fiddle


----------



## Jstar

while dancing around


----------



## Ruthie

the mulberry bush


----------



## JustBeachy

naked, chanting yuletide


----------



## Jstar

greetings to all.


----------



## jules92207

And to all


----------



## CaraBou

ski silently, softly


----------



## JustBeachy

like ninja pirates


----------



## Pepsi Girl

In sneakers with


----------



## JustBeachy

eye patches (and) tutu's


----------



## jules92207

Made from tinsel


----------



## Jstar

and jingle bells


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Ribbons and bows


----------



## jesfayven

.  Singing fa la


----------



## IrishLass

la la la


----------



## Ruthie

Oh what fun...


----------



## JustBeachy

the silent night


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Before Christmas when


----------



## MarisaJensen

elves cames strolling


----------



## JustBeachy

home for Christmas


----------



## CaraBou

drunk and tipsy.


----------



## JustBeachy

Santa notated which


----------



## CaraBou

elves were high


----------



## Khanjari

And talking crazy


----------



## IrishLass

on (his) naughty list


----------



## JustBeachy

guaranteeing this Christmas


----------



## IrishLass

would forever (be) remembered


----------



## JustBeachy

by drunken elves


----------



## Jstar

and dizzy reindeer


----------



## Pepsi Girl

When all of


----------



## Jstar

the kings men


----------



## Ruthie

Couldn't help Humpty.


----------



## Jstar

Dumpty, they began


----------



## MarisaJensen

A dance off


----------



## Pepsi Girl

In white tights


----------



## IrishLass

and top hats


----------



## Ruthie

with sparkly bows


----------



## JustBeachy

, dancing (to) Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Which is one


----------



## JustBeachy

hard song to


----------



## IrishLass

tap dance to


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Even if you


----------



## JustBeachy

utilize alcohol induced


----------



## Ruthie

legs and feet


----------



## Pepsi Girl

However if added


----------



## CaraBou

soap for slip


----------



## JustBeachy

is lavishly applied


----------



## Ruthie

One might fall!


----------



## IrishLass

That's okay, because


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Now I have


----------



## IrishLass

loads of padding


----------



## CaraBou

by bubbles, bubbles


----------



## Jstar

so no worries.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

And just in


----------



## IrishLass

case they pop


----------



## Ruthie

bodily Christmas padding


----------



## IrishLass

made of scrunched-up


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Bubble wrap and


----------



## IrishLass

red tissue paper


----------



## JustBeachy

left over from


----------



## IrishLass

last year's gifts


----------



## Khanjari

But at least safety


----------



## Jstar

is on my


----------



## IrishLass

list of things


----------



## Pepsi Girl

I don't want


----------



## Ruthie

Left to chance


----------



## IrishLass

, unlike those awful


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Flying squirrels that


----------



## jules92207

Raid the kitchen


----------



## Jstar

When Im not


----------



## Pepsi Girl

In the mood.


----------



## Ruthie

to cook them


----------



## Khanjari

I find a recipe


----------



## IrishLass

in Great Grannie's


----------



## Jstar

hidden stash closet


----------



## IrishLass

behind the bookcase


----------



## Jstar

, down the staircase


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Under the step


----------



## IrishLass

down (the) hidden corridor


----------



## Ruthie

Inside the golden


----------



## IrishLass

-walled room of


----------



## Jstar

soap. Now I


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Take a great


----------



## IrishLass

deep breath, savoring


----------



## Jstar

the sweet aromas


----------



## ariella42

of scorched milk


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Because the lye


----------



## Jstar

caught on fire


----------



## Ruthie

and burned the


----------



## IrishLass

milk right through


----------



## Pepsi Girl

The kitchen counter


----------



## shunt2011

onto the floor


----------



## jules92207

In the drawers (and I did this last weekend with raw soap batter )


----------



## IrishLass

where my aluminum


----------



## Earthen_Step

sword and breastplate


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Are always stored .


----------



## Jstar

That was terrifying


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Because the next


----------



## Ruthie

drawer contained my


----------



## IrishLass

my very precious


----------



## Obsidian

hand knitted socks


----------



## IrishLass

(of) unicorn-spun yarn


----------



## Pepsi Girl

And tiny pearl


----------



## Jstar

nuggets from a


----------



## Ruthie

Heart shaped oyster


----------



## IrishLass

off-shore from Atlantis


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Where all the


----------



## Earthen_Step

wild cantaloupe roam.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Even so if


----------



## Ruthie

my soapy whims


----------



## IrishLass

seem a bit


----------



## Jstar

far-feched and wild


----------



## Pepsi Girl

It's because I


----------



## Mish

believe in soapfairies


----------



## Ruthie

and soap gremlins


----------



## Pepsi Girl

And they always


----------



## Sonya-m

show up when


----------



## Jstar

I really don't


----------



## IrishLass

have time to


----------



## Ruthie

feed them cake


----------



## Pepsi Girl

And ice cream, then


----------



## IrishLass

they get angry


----------



## newbie

, spit all over


----------



## Jstar

everything, and then


----------



## Pepsi Girl

With no regard


----------



## IrishLass

to common decency


----------



## Ruthie

dance with goats


----------



## newbie

. I despise goats.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Unless they have


----------



## IrishLass

rich, thick milk


----------



## Ruthie

and goaty smiles


----------



## jules92207

And aren't bossy


----------



## IrishLass

(and) don't eat clothing


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Off the line.


----------



## Jstar

Suddenly, I have


----------



## IrishLass

(a) deep craving for


----------



## Jstar

mint chocolate chip


----------



## Ruthie

cupcakes with icing


----------



## IrishLass

piped (with) decorative flowerets


----------



## Pepsi Girl

And a Pepsi


----------



## IrishLass

on the rocks


----------



## Ruthie

with a twist


----------



## IrishLass

or two of


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Nothing, straight up


----------



## IrishLass

and iced cold


----------



## jules92207

Served with chips


----------



## IrishLass

, the chocolaty kind


----------



## Ruthie

Chocolate chip icing


----------



## Pepsi Girl

My favorite thing


----------



## IrishLass

on a slice


----------



## Jstar

hot apple pie.


----------



## IrishLass

with ice cream


----------



## Ruthie

No longer hungry...


----------



## Pepsi Girl

But sick as


----------



## Jstar

a dog, but


----------



## Ruthie

finding peppermint tea


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Made it all


----------



## IrishLass

worthwhile. Now it's


----------



## Nehlena

in your hands


----------



## Jstar

So I've decided


----------



## IrishLass

I'll no longer


----------



## Jstar

try to make


----------



## Ruthie

handmade cookie dough


----------



## TJ

ever again, but,


----------



## Pepsi Girl

life being such


----------



## Jstar

a great whirlwind


----------



## IrishLass

of unrealistic resolutions


----------



## Pepsi Girl

I move on


----------



## Obsidian

to a better


----------



## not_ally

and happier balance of


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Life and love.


----------



## IrishLass

....Love of handmade


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Soaps and lotions


----------



## IrishLass

and ice cream!


----------



## AliOop

... not to mention,

_Psssst.....I realize this thread has been dormant since April 2015, but I found it while searching for posts about tallow - which apparently was mentioned often in this thread. Anyway, I LOVE word games and am hoping others will want to restart this, so please forgive me for necroposting. If no one else wants to play, y'all can just ignore me, and I'll eventually get the message. Sob._


----------



## Lin19687

@AliOop  Please Stop bumping threads that are so old.  
START a new one


----------



## IrishLass

Lin- No one should be shamed for bumping up a game. I for one am glad it was bumped. To continue with the game....

paper snowflakes, but my scissors are rusty!


----------



## AliOop

Rusty scissors always


----------



## MarnieSoapien

cut paper crooked


----------



## AliOop

when lining molds


----------



## atiz

unless you first


----------



## Rsapienza

Buy silicone molds.


----------



## IrishLass

But that will cost more money and I don't


----------



## AliOop

trust anyone who


----------



## Rsapienza

throws money away


----------



## AliOop

on things like


----------



## AKelly75

store bought soap


----------



## AliOop

, used footwear and


----------



## Kcryss

overpriced items found


----------



## sirtim100

in Turkish bazaars


----------



## AliOop

and crow’s nests


----------



## IrishLass

....especially crow's nests that are filled with


----------



## Relle

bubbles and oils


----------



## AliOop

and crow poop


----------



## IrishLass

I'd much rather procure my items from


----------



## MaryAlice

that guy down the street who


----------



## AliOop

sometimes does the


----------



## atiz

job, but mostly


----------



## AliOop

soaps all day


----------



## IrishLass

and spins yarns about


----------



## MaryAlice

what it was like back when


----------



## AliOop

faeries danced and


----------



## IrishLass

geese spoke French.


----------



## Michele50

while eating wild


----------



## Carla Burke

fries, grits, and


----------



## AliOop

micas and glitters.


----------



## MaryAlice

So anyway, once I figured out


----------



## AliOop

French geese are


----------



## Relle

lovely to eat


----------



## AliOop

, make good soap,


----------



## justjacqui

but smell awful


----------



## Michele50

unless you remove


----------



## Eagle

grass was green, and grain was yellow.


----------



## IrishLass

Sorry, lost train of thought....now where was I...oh yes...unless you remove the feet and


----------



## justjacqui

feathers. Purple is ...


----------



## AliOop

the one color


----------



## Kathymzr

...undernourished: so they...


----------



## cerelife

called Prince to


----------



## MaryAlice

sing nourishment into


----------



## Kari Howie

the hearts of  men who


----------



## IrishLass

are starved for attention and


----------



## Kathymzr

...washed away their...


----------



## justjacqui

...dreams by always...


----------



## AliOop

using goat-milk soaps, and


----------



## Relle

crushed snail shells, but


----------



## MaryAlice

they picked the snail shells out and


----------



## Kari Howie

Made a hot mess! Now...


----------



## Michele50

I'll go to


----------



## MaryAlice

bed and dream about


----------



## Relle

how much soap to make


----------



## MaryAlice

but then I woke up and realized


----------



## Relle

it's Monday and work awaits


----------



## MaryAlice

and although I'll miss making soap


----------



## justjacqui

I like driving


----------



## Relle

to the city


----------



## MaryAlice

where I can shop for


----------



## AliOop

micas and butters and oils, oh my!


----------



## MaryAlice

And yet, once when I was downtown


----------



## AliOop

I saw a


----------



## justjacqui

big scary looking


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Hoot owl in the


----------



## Relle

tree, outside a soap shop


----------



## MaryAlice

and that gave me the idea


----------



## justjacqui

to always buy


----------



## MaryAlice

owl feathers because


----------



## AliOop

they contribute keratin


----------



## MarnieSoapien

which is vital


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

for strong nails.


----------



## MaryAlice

I often have my nails


----------



## justjacqui

painted but sometimes


----------



## Relle

cut them off


----------



## Pepsi Girl

And toss them in the


----------



## Relle

coals of the fire


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Left of the toad hairs


----------



## MaryAlice

where they both flame green and once they're gone


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Move on to the


----------



## Kari Howie

Valley of the horses and lived happily ever after. Then once upon a time...


----------



## Sue Fliss

Uttering 3 words, ,


----------



## justjacqui

she ran quickly


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Into the nearby barn


----------



## MaryAlice

and bumped into


----------



## Kari Howie

A beautiful bay Dutch Warmblood horse having his feet trimmed by the absolutely best-looking farrier she’d ever seen who then...


----------



## Sue Fliss

uttered THREE words, , , (this is the whole idea of the game, , add three words_


----------



## Kari Howie

Bippity Boppity Boo!


----------



## Sue Fliss

And the horse


----------



## justjacqui

turned into a ....


----------



## Jackie Tobey

justjacqui said:


> turned into a ....


Witch


----------



## MaryAlice

With wings of


----------



## Sue Fliss

fine gossamer threads


----------



## AliOop

of tussah silk


----------



## Jackie Tobey

In colors of gold and silver


----------



## MaryAlice

Good witches always


----------



## Sue Fliss

have pretty wings


----------



## Jackie Tobey

And brew wicked ale


----------



## Sue Fliss

Jackie Tobey said:


> And brew wicked ale


The rule and the main objective is to add exactly 3 words.  no more, no less.  Check the beginning of this thread


----------



## SoapWitch

inviting soap fairies


----------



## Sue Fliss

to behave themselves


----------



## AliOop

which is really


----------



## MaryAlice

not very easy.


----------



## MaryAlice

So , anyway once


----------



## Kari Howie

the rules were broken,


----------



## AliOop

pandemonium ensued, and


----------



## Kari Howie

all bets off!


----------



## justjacqui

Winter is usually


----------



## AliOop

the season when


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Snow falls daily


----------



## JackofallShaves

and soap smells


----------



## landj

good. Dogs need


----------



## Kari Howie

Love always so


----------



## MaryAlice

rub their bellies


----------



## AliOop

and feed them


----------



## landj

and turn them


----------



## MaryAlice

into socially acceptable


----------



## landj

dog sled pullers.


----------



## Lefty

Huskies, not chihuahuas


----------



## justjacqui

are my preferred


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Choice of dogs.


----------



## MaryAlice

Now, cats are


----------



## Lefty

a different story.


----------



## landj

They live an


----------



## Wyndham Dennison

walked on soaps


----------



## landj

that left footprints


----------



## Wyndham Dennison

by unknown kitty


----------



## MaryAlice

with swishing tail


----------



## AliOop

and fiery eyes


----------



## landj

that said you


----------



## MaryAlice

"Shall not pass!"


----------



## Pepsi Girl

But then came


----------



## MaryAlice

into our view


----------



## justjacqui

when we proceeded


----------



## landj

thru the dark


----------



## MaryAlice

a bright white


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Bunny and his


----------



## justjacqui

...sidekick Gerald a......


----------



## geniash

..apparently another soaper who


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Knew the way


----------



## PurpleLinda

Through the neglected garden


----------



## MaryAlice

On their way


----------



## Kari Howie

they ran into a frumious bandersnatch who


----------



## MonaLisaLu

camouflaged in green


----------



## Kari Howie

sprouted wings and


----------



## MaryAlice

smiling grotesquely said


----------



## MonaLisaLu

Kindly, give me


----------



## Kari Howie

a bushel and a peck!


----------



## MaryAlice

of pickled peppers


----------



## justjacqui

so that I...


----------



## AliOop

may know the


----------



## Pepsi Girl

What the future


----------



## MaryAlice

holds because you


----------



## justjacqui

will never believe


----------



## MaryAlice

I heard your


----------



## true blue

raving lunatic thoughts


----------



## Pepsi Girl

And ran to


----------



## MaryAlice

turn volume down.


----------



## true blue

Nevertheless, I endeavored


----------



## Pepsi Girl

To continue on


----------



## Relle

and travelled to China


----------



## Kari Howie

to help viral victims


----------



## true blue

and sample pickled


(what IS it about "3 words and 3 words ONLY" do people NOT understand? That's the whole challenge. Why is it that people 5 years ago could do it and we can't?)


----------



## Kari Howie

Connecting words such as “to” and “and” don’t seem like a serious breach of the rules. Maybe they could be “free” words.


----------



## MaryAlice

cabbage which tastes


----------



## true blue

a lot better


----------



## Relle

than pickled ginger


----------



## MaryAlice

except with sushi


----------



## melinda48

Hear the bass


----------



## Kari Howie

tastes like mahi


----------



## AliOop

and swim like


----------



## Relle

dolphins in the surf


----------



## MaryAlice

Run the beach


----------



## Kari Howie

and collect shells


----------



## justjacqui

so that we


----------



## Kari Howie

Hear the ocean


----------



## MaryAlice

as it sings


----------



## Kari Howie

Lullabies to seahorses


----------



## Pepsi Girl

And echoes across


----------



## MaryAlice

eons of time


----------



## justjacqui

. February is always..........


----------



## MaryAlice

short but feels


----------



## justjacqui

much longer because ....


----------



## MaryAlice

the wind chills


----------



## AliOop

and snow falls


----------



## Pepsi Girl

. And then comes


----------



## MaryAlice

that prophetic groundhog


----------



## MaryAlice

who tells us


----------



## justjacqui

if Bill Murray


----------



## MaryAlice

will get the


----------



## justjacqui

girl. Who does


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Not look like


----------



## MaryAlice

Cher but has


----------



## Jstheidi

Spiked blonde hair,


----------



## AliOop

long legs, and


----------



## Relle

tattoos, head to toe


----------



## Jstheidi

Can you imagine


----------



## MaryAlice

what their kids


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Will do when


----------



## AliOop

those tattoos start


----------



## Jersey Girl

Feeling like mistakes


----------



## Kosmerta

They will probably


----------



## Relle

run a mile


----------



## MaryAlice

Saying, "I don't


----------



## Kosmerta

care what you


----------



## AliOop

want me to


----------



## justjacqui

do just leave


----------



## Relle

& take your bags


----------



## MaryAlice

with you. What


----------



## Jstheidi

time does the


----------



## AliOop

train leave for


----------



## MaryAlice

Katmandu? That place


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Where all the


----------



## Jstheidi

flowers will bloom,


----------



## MaryAlice

along the rivers


----------



## justjacqui

and rains every


----------



## AliOop

day, but the


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Worst part is


----------



## MaryAlice

huge insects that


----------



## AliOop

make noise and


----------



## geniash

get eaten by


----------



## Kari Howie

Springtime chimney swifts


----------



## MaryAlice

who roost near


----------



## justjacqui

my window. Yellow


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Honeysuckles blooming in


----------



## justjacqui

the spring are


----------



## MaryAlice

sensual perfume. When


----------



## geniash

soaping I usually


----------



## Relle

eat lots of chocolate


----------



## Jersey Girl

In addition to


----------



## justjacqui

drinking wine. Can


----------



## AliOop

anyone say what


----------



## justjacqui

day we are


----------



## Susie

going to market?


----------



## MaryAlice

We need to


----------



## Kari Howie

Stock up on


----------



## Relle

toilet paper and


----------



## Kari Howie

Bread, milk, disinfectant


----------



## AliOop

, soapmaking oils, and


----------



## MaryAlice

molds so we


----------



## Jersey Girl

can make more


----------



## SYT

to wash hands


----------



## MaryAlice

and feet but


----------



## SYT

Don't touch Face


----------



## AliOop

. Now that soap


----------



## AliOop

is so popular


----------



## justjacqui

I will create


----------



## cedarstar

Many fancy swirls


----------



## MaryAlice

in delicious colors


----------



## justjacqui

like purple and ..


----------



## Jersey Girl

Green and pink


----------



## AliOop

so that I


----------



## GGMA0317

Can practice photographing


----------



## Cal43

My beautiful vegetable garden that’s


----------



## Kamahido

literally on fire


----------



## AliOop

due to the


----------



## Cal43

Very hot


----------



## justjacqui

weather. It is


----------



## ShySoaper

Jstar said:


> Yet another forum game idea that could get pretty funny..{and what soaper doesn't need a good belly chuckle sometimes when everything that _could_ go wrong, _does_}
> 
> Its simple...we start a story, everyone uses 3 words only, and make it go with the 3 words posted above...the 3 words can be anything but need to be part of a sentence..not nonsensical words that don't normally go together. {kind of a run off of the 'longest sentence game'}
> 
> I'll start and we can see where it goes..if anywhere at all.
> =======================================
> 
> 
> Once upon a..


In the beginning


----------



## AliOop

we heated oils


----------



## Kamahido

to make soap


----------



## AliOop

and then we


----------



## lenarenee

suddenly jumped back


----------



## Cal43

Raining like crazy


----------



## justjacqui

is usually what


----------



## AliOop

happens when I


----------



## Savonette

Wash my car


----------



## AliOop

or water my


----------



## justjacqui

garden. Wednesday always


----------



## AliOop

turn out to


----------



## SPowers

to be sunny & bright


----------



## LilianNoir

just like that fragrance oil I forgot to add


----------



## SPowers

but not to be deterred, I...


----------

